# Accent (cab) lighting



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

12" LED strip. Tied it into the headlights.


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

Where did you get the lights and do they have red?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks nice P, cool idea.

@josh....it's just a 12v led light strip, you can find them at walmart, autozone, o'reilly, advance, ebay, etc.....they come in just about every color imaginable if you look them up online, in the stores most of the time your limited to white/red/blue/green and sometimes other colors.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

looks good ! u got anymore on that rig or what?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nah just that one for now.

Josh I got these off ebay, that's the cheapest place, you can get 4 12" strips for like $12. I ordered 4 red ones shipped for like $12, but these white ones were a little more, I think they were around $15 or $18 for the 4 12" white strips. They are water proof, though I've never submerged them, but I've had them on the underside of my truck for close to a year now and even w/ all the rain, they still work great.


----------

